# leupold vendetta bow mount range finder



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I've talked to a guy that has one. He says its awesome. What you could do is buy it. Try it out and if you don't like it return it. Most stores have a 30 day return policy on electronics. So save your receipt.


----------



## dakota8678 (Feb 8, 2010)

In some states they are illegal to hunt with.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a friend that has a list of states you can use it in. I'll see if I can get it for ya. I know most of the states you can. But check just to be on the safe side. And I'll get back to ya on it.


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be great thanks. I'm in Washington sometimes we hunt in Oregon as well.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

You can use it in all state for recreational archery. You can use it in the following states for hunting.
Arizona
Arkansas
Connecticut
Delaware
Georgia
Hawaii
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
New Hampshire
North Carolina
Pennsylvania
South Carolina
Tennessee
Vermont
Virginia
West Virginia
Wisconsin


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

thank you so much for the info. Go figure that any state i would hunt in you cant use it in the good old pacific northwest. I might still get it it practice with and become for familiar with distances.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah lol. It would help ya with that. Let me know how ya like it. Oh and ya gotta post up pics with it on your rig.


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

http://forhuntersbyhunters.wordpress.com/
http://forhuntersbyhunters.wordpress.com/

cell phone mounted to a bow w\ rangefinder...


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

the cellphone mount is kinda cool. I have a droid and it does have a range finder but i never thought of that..


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Your phone has a range finder on it? So cool. I have verizon, but am going to be switching to att soon. Can get a cheaper plan and an iphone. If I went with verizon and got 2 droids, I would be paying over $200. Att is $150 with 2 iphones. Gotta look into that. So cool.


----------

